# Question about paper tuning



## ccourtney_99 (Aug 14, 2006)

I am going to try and paper tune my bow and im not sure how its done but i have downloaded the easton tuning guide. Should i paper tune with my field points or broadheads??


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

just use your field points. that guide does a very good job about explaining things but if you have any other questions i will try to help u out.

mark


----------

